# Who likes Elliott Smith?



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 15, 2009)

Right now, I'm listening to Elliott Smith's "Miss Misery". It's actually a YouTube video, from the movie Good Will Hunting. 

If you were too young in the 1990's to remember Good Will Hunting, it was released in 1998 by Portland film maker Gus Van Sant.

I think his story is somewhat remarkable. He was a typical kind of Portland guy. He spent his formative years in Portland, OR. I guess, in some way, I also spent my "formative" years as a person there..Perhaps this is why I can identify with this music on a personal level. I am certain this guy probably spent a good bit of time downtown. I lived downtown for a while and so every time I sit down and smoke a fat joint, I think about his music.

Post some feedback people.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zH8-lQ9CeyI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zH8-lQ9CeyI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Listen to Son of Sam and Miss Misery and tell me what you think..


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 16, 2009)

I dig Elliot Smith... I think I have all his albums. Hes good.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I dig Elliot Smith... I think I have all his albums. Hes good.


I thought of tagging something in downtown Portland in memory of Elliott. Maybe a stencil of his face and an epitaph... The five-year anniversary of his death has just passed last October, and I am still wondering why the Elliott Smith memorial wall is in LOS ANGELES of all places? The only thing Portland really has is a memorial plaque thing at Lincoln High School--not a very public reminder.

Los Angeles was where he really fell apart. How did this guy go from living in southeast Portland to living in Echo Park LA of all places.....I have read that he couldn't cope with living in Portland because of his celebrity-like status. He vocalized his desire to live in NYC because he said he could "be anybody" there. I guess in Portland, there was too much stigma... he couldn't cope with that.

I feel that there absolutely must be a public memorial of Elliot Smith in Portland. It was _his_ city for fucks sake!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ygcdR1orJI

Go listen to Waltz # 2 and tell me you don't love this man already!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 16, 2009)

How did he die anyway? I heard he stabbed himself in the chest? But his girl was a suspect i believe....


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 16, 2009)

Love Good Will Hunting, great film, but i really can't stand Elliott Smith, i hate depressing, i wanna kill myself music! it's for girlymen and queers, hahaha, just kiddin there, just not my thang.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 16, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Love Good Will Hunting, great film, but i really can't stand Elliott Smith, i hate depressing, i wanna kill myself music! it's for girlymen and queers, hahaha, just kiddin there, just not my thang.


I kind of hate Good Wll Hunting but I like Elliott Smith  haha, well you know, I don't find his music to be depressing. He doesn't seem like he wants to kill himself in all his music. he seems to be more pissed off, rather than sad and depressed, in my opinion. 

yeah my friend also says the exact same thing. I said, "what do you think of elliott smith?" he says "I think he's a fucking faggot!"


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 16, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> I kind of hate Good Wll Hunting but I like Elliott Smith  haha, well you know, I don't find his music to be depressing. He doesn't seem like he wants to kill himself in all his music. he seems to be more pissed off, rather than sad and depressed, in my opinion.
> 
> yeah my friend also says the exact same thing. I said, "what do you think of elliott smith?" he says "I think he's a fucking faggot!"


hahah, that's hilarious!! agree to disagree. where u from man?


----------



## zeppelin (Feb 16, 2009)

I love elliot smith!
I did my grade 9 music project on him 
it's too bad he died, he has some great tracks.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, i tried to get my buddy into him and he asked if the cd came with a razor blade... I like him too.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 17, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahah, that's hilarious!! agree to disagree. where u from man?


I was born in California, and grew up near the bay area. I lived in Portland Oregon for a while and I consider it my true home. I'm staying around the bay area right now.

Yeah, Elliott Smith died of a knife wound to the chest. The coroner could not determine that it was a suicide because the lack of hesitation wounds. I believe that his girlfriend Jennifer Chiba wasn't as innocent as some would like to believe (translation: I think she did it, kind of).


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 17, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> I was born in California, and grew up near the bay area. I lived in Portland Oregon for a while and I consider it my true home. I'm staying around the bay area right now.
> 
> Yeah, Elliott Smith died of a knife wound to the chest. The coroner could not determine that it was a suicide because the lack of hesitation wounds. I believe that his girlfriend Jennifer Chiba wasn't as innocent as some would like to believe (translation: I think she did it, kind of).


oh good stuff bro...my girl wants to move to the pac northwest, she's thinkin seattle, i'm thinkin oregon somewhere closed to the mtn.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 18, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> oh good stuff bro...my girl wants to move to the pac northwest, she's thinkin seattle, i'm thinkin oregon somewhere closed to the mtn.


Seattle is cool if you want to pay about 800-1000 per month for a 1 bedroom apartment. Portland is cheaper by all means. 

Seattle Isa large city, kind of sprawled out. The public transportation is kind of good in Seattle but much better than Portland. It all depends on what you're looking for. Seattle is definately more busy than Portland; it is more of a "rich" city because of Microsoft and Boeing.

I like both Portland and Seattle, but I have avoided Seattle because of the housing costs.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 18, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> Seattle is cool if you want to pay about 800-1000 per month for a 1 bedroom apartment. Portland is cheaper by all means.
> 
> Seattle Isa large city, kind of sprawled out. The public transportation is kind of good in Seattle but much better than Portland. It all depends on what you're looking for. Seattle is definately more busy than Portland; it is more of a "rich" city because of Microsoft and Boeing.
> 
> I like both Portland and Seattle, but I have avoided Seattle because of the housing costs.


tru that, i've heard the same thing bout Seattle! what's some other cool little towns in oregon? not too small, but not Portland big? i'm a small town dude. I def don't want to be around the richy folks and i want to be close to the mtns!


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 26, 2009)

Well if you've never been to Portland, you'll be surprised to find that it's not so big when you visit. It's nothing like Seattle. The buildings are 2-3 times shorter, even more. I feel that Portland is the big cultural area in Oregon. It's proximity to Vancouver, BC and Seattle makes it ideal for me (when I'm there.)

Now, if you want to not live right in the city, go to Beaverton or Hillsboro. It's a short, fairly-cheap light rail ride to Portland. When you get to the outskirts of Portland, it's really forrested and desolate-feeling. Avoid GRESHAM at all costs--unless you want easy access to meth. I would compare Gresham's meth use to Oakland's cannabis use, except in Oakland it's harmless and legal 

Another option, if you like it really desolate, is Corvallis/Albany. About 1.5 hours south of Portland on I-5.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 2, 2009)

i love elliott smith some of my favorite songs are...

2:45am
needle in the hay
little one
say yes
coming up roses
st ides heaven
petty mary k
memory lane
a fond farewell


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, those are all good songs. What about these ones:

Son of Sam
LA
Rose Parade
13
Miss Misery
Junk Bond Trader
Stupidity Tries

I can't think of any more I like in particular, and this is probably because I like all of his songs for the most part.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah miss misery is good. i like how he decribes getting fucked up in all his songs. like in miss misery "send the poinsen rain down the drain" or in 2:45 am "grabbing on to whatevers around. for the soaring high or the crushing down" i think hes a good lyricist. he has better examples than that i just cant think of any right now


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Mar 4, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> yeah miss misery is good. i like how he decribes getting fucked up in all his songs. like in miss misery "send the poinsen rain down the drain" or in 2:45 am "grabbing on to whatevers around. for the soaring high or the crushing down" i think hes a good lyricist. he has better examples than that i just cant think of any right now


I enjoy Rose Parade because it is a song that very specifically describes Portland. Any person who knows about the local culture there knows about the Rose Parade. I spent many good times there so I have a personal connection to that song in particular...

If you have listened to Son of Sam, you might find his lyrics to be kind of weird and surreal. "Son of sam, son of a doctor's touch, a nurse's love...acting under orders from above." I am not certain if he is describing David Berkowitz, the 44 caliber killer, but it sounds like it.

LA is a really good song as well. "LA--morning had to come, I"l be walking in the sun, living in the day, but last night I was about to throw it all away." Amazing song, I'd say. 

Can't Make A Sound is another awesome song... he begins by saying , "I have become a silent movie, the hero killed the clown, can't make a sound, can't make a sound... " followed by an awesome guitar solo. If you haven't heard it, I higly recommend it.

Repose In Peace, Elliott Smith.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 5, 2009)

for some reason my itunes wont play any music!! but ill definately give those songs a listen when i fix it


----------

